# A body's worth



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

After reading the thread on how much ehmac is worth I got to wondering how much I am worth. I mean just my body. I googled the question and came up with two pretty different figures.

Estimate# 1



> How much is my body worth?
> 
> You're worth more than you think!
> 
> ...


Estimate # 2



> How much is the human body worth?
> 
> How much is a human body worth? When broken down into fluids, tissues and germ fighting our bodies are worth more than $45 million.
> 
> ...


Sources #1 http://www.coolquiz.com/trivia/explain/docs/worth.asp
#2 http://soundmedicine.iu.edu/archive/2003/quiz/humanWorth.html

I'll take # 2 please


----------

